# EMS conference in Tampa, attendee's may have been exposed to Covid19...



## Martyn (Mar 12, 2020)

New Positive COVID-19 Cases May Be Linked to Tampa, Daytona Beach Events
					

Two cases have possible links to Tampa, Daytona Beach events




					www.baynews9.com
				












						Man who tested positive for coronavirus attended EMS conference in Tampa, DOH says
					

New data from state health officials reveals three new cases of coronavirus in Florida, with one of the patients attending a local conference earlier in the month.




					www.abcactionnews.com


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 12, 2020)

duh.... large gathering of people, thousands of people, you're going to have exposure.  It is what it is.

However, these types of articles lead to chicken little believing the sky is falling.  Yes, someone is infected, yet 97.3% (the number changes depending on what source you use) of people who are infected recover.  So much self quarantining, so much panic..... 

Just for comparison, SARS had a 10% fatality rate, MERS had a 34% mortality rate, and ebola had a 40% mortality rate..... so while more people are getting infected, fewer people are dying.  Compare this to H1N1, or swine flue, where there were between 700million and 1.4 billion infected, with a mortality rate of 0.02%...

Want to prevent catching it?  cover your mouth when you sneeze, and wash your hands.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 30, 2021)

whatiswho said:


> he told me that he was there that day, told everyone that it was not worth holding this conference, but no one took his words seriously. How many lives could have been saved if only this meeting had been canceled.


How many people died?  I heard people were exposed, but haven't heard of any deaths related to this conference.  Maybe no lives would have been saved, because no lives were actually lost?


----------



## CCCSD (Dec 30, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> How many people died?  I heard people were exposed, but haven't heard of any deaths related to this conference.  Maybe no lives would have been saved, because no lives were actually lost?


My Gosh! Stop letting facts get in the way! This was the most deadly event ever had, according to some Brit from the UK who may or may not have been there and who may or may not have been Pt Zero…


----------



## E tank (Dec 30, 2021)

Zero infection policies are devastating to communities from top to bottom.


----------

